# RABCA Show & Sale OCT. 7 2006 - Richmond, Va.



## Flaschenjager (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello everyone -
 Here's a small flyer for our fast approaching show. I don't have as much stuff to sell this year, but bought a table to support our club and may even do a display. If you need more details, please contact me or the contacts on the flyer. I'll be there Friday to help too.

 Hope to see you there! [] [] []


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm going to try to make it since my family lives down near Yorktown VA.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I might make the trip down too! maybe hit a place to dig with ya while I'm down there. I have a few Virginia milks I need to liquidate.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 29, 2006)

*Matt* - Stop by and say hello if you make it. I'll have a table and a display on demijohns. You can't miss me.[]

*Zane* - C'mon down, but I'll have no time to dig 'till long after the show...like in days.


----------



## dd987 (Oct 7, 2006)

Flaschenjager, How about on next year's flyer you put the $20 cost of early entry at 7:30 on it. I really enjoyed driving in the pouring rain this morning to get there early and find out you had to pay $20 to get in.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 7, 2006)

> driving in the pouring rain this morning to get there early and find out you had to pay $20 to get in.


 
  Yeah, maybe it would have been ideal for the price to appear on the flyer, but you had ample opportunity to contact Flash or the show sponsors and ask the price before you schlept there in the rain... I think the preponderance of responsibility in this case lies with you... And I'm sure Judge Judy would agree with me ROR!!

  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Oct 7, 2006)

I was disappointed that I couldn't make the show since I live less than two hours away, but I had a prior commitment.  I would love to see pictures, including the demijohn display, as I really like demijohns and wouldn't mind having a few more if I could find out where to put them!!


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi *dd987* (Rick) and *Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net* - 
 Please don't be mad at me. Although, I did make up the flyers, I just put info. on there as I was told by the club. I'm only a volunteer, helping my local club. 

 After the show, this was brought to my attention by the Show Chairmen and the price will be added to next year's to correct this.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 8, 2006)

*Ron* - []

*annie44 -* I'll try to get some photos up soon. I'd also like to know what area you are in (VA) and why you don't get my newsletter [][][] wink wink nod nod

 I'll post some show stories soon too. It was a crazy show...I thought.
 Sleepy time ...I'm off to bed ...I'm worn out. I'm not used to gettin' up at 5 AM.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 10, 2006)

*My Demijohns on display - RABCA Show & Sale OCT. 7 2006 - Richmond, Va.*

Hello everyone -
 Here's a photo of my display I threw together. I got the 2nd place (I didn't have a red ribbon yet [] ), Most Educational and People's Choice ribbons. 

*Cindy* *(annie44)* - I mailed some samples today. I hope you like them.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 10, 2006)

*RE: My Demijohns on display - RABCA Show & Sale OCT. 7 2006 - Richmond, Va.*

The talk of the show was: A dealer set-up next to me later in the show. I was out and about, but my wife was watching the table. She saw a bottle she liked, picked it up and put it back down. This was sitting (almost) against my bottles. The bottle was not priced. She had to wait patiently to ask the dealer next to us what the price was, because he was talking to someone. Before she could ask, another buyer picked it up and asked 'how much'. He said, 'I don't know, how about ten bucks?' The buyer gave him twenty dollars and said, 'Keep the change, it's a good bottle' 

 The dealer then told my wife that he thought that he messed up. To make a long story shorter.... It turned out to be an ear of corn, amber National Bitters. The buyer walked around the show w/ it under his arm smiling from ear to ear (every time I saw him). Wouldn't you??? []

 PS - The dealer picked it up at a yard sale for $1 and thought that it was a repro. There isn't a real repro of this bottle - as far as I know.


----------



## annie44 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow - Your demijohn display is absolutely fantastic!!  Lots of different shapes, sizes, and colors, and all sparkling clean!  Are the demijohns part of your private collection, or are some of them for sale?  Front row, far right - is that smooth base, or open pontil?

 I look forward to getting the info. on the newsletter.
 Thanks! Cindy


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 13, 2006)

*My Demijohns on display - RABCA Show & Sale OCT. 7 2006 - Richmond, Va.*

Thanks Cindy - 

 The taller demi on the front right is a free blown cylinder, dark olive amber, 18.5" tall, pontil scarred and loaded w/ bubbles. It's probably Stoddard and I picked it up as soon as it came through the door at our show last year. []

 These are not for sale. Just something I started collecting (among other catagories)about two years ago. []

 I got your last email and I'm glad you liked the samples. I'll get you on the mailing list as soon as Marvin notifies me.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2006)

*RE: My Demijohns on display - RABCA Show & Sale OCT. 7 2006 - Richmond, Va.*

A very cool set up Meech.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Oct 14, 2006)

*RE: My Demijohns on display - RABCA Show & Sale OCT. 7 2006 - Richmond, Va.*

Nice display Meech !
 I have a few Demi's myself..... I have always liked Demijohns . But , they require a lot of space . 
 Thanks for sharing ! Brian


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 14, 2006)

*RE: My Demijohns on display - RABCA Show & Sale OCT. 7 2006 - Richmond, Va.*

Thanks *Brian* and *Warren*. It took a lot of time and work.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 15, 2006)

hi meech,  congradulation on your ribbon.  super bottles and  nice display.  what is the amber bottle , 3rd from left, bottom.   does it have any markings on it?  how tall is it?  again great bottles,    rhona


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Rhona - Thanks for the kind words. I got (ONLY) three ribbons for that display [] [] [] 

 The tag for the demi mentioned read like this: Cylinder form - Medium amber, Smooth base - Wicker removed, Blown in a two piece mold, 15" tall, American, C. late 1800s


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 17, 2006)

hi meech,  thanks for the information. besides size, i notice most have the same lip style and a longer neck. is this what clasifies it as a demijohn?   i have a 13 1/2" tall bottle, but the neck is shorter and lip is diff.  it is bim. it has the # 888 large on base.  pic below i hope ,  thanks again,  rhona


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 17, 2006)

Your amber bottle looks like a utility for chemicals or pharmaceuticals. Not what I would classify as a demijohn. Demijohns mostly seem to have tapered lips but other types can be found, double ring lips for example.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi everyone []

 Well said Matt and thanks for the reply (I'm swamped with work=things to do). I totally agree. I need to take some photos of my boards/signage that I used in my display. It is about, but hard to see Demijohns AND Carboys, but mainly demis. The signs explain of each. 

 It's quite dark and rainy here now, but I'll try to get some pics up soon. Give me a 'few' days Rhona and check back.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 17, 2006)

I've heard some explainations of the difference between a demijohn and a carboy but they didnt seem very clear to me. Seemed like the 2 terms were somewhat interchangeable. Is there a clear differentiation?


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello all -
For all those interested in demijons and carboys. Here's my boards from the display, that *may* help with many of the questions of such.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 19, 2006)

Four more of five to come.....


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 19, 2006)

Next ---


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 19, 2006)

Next to last -


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 19, 2006)

and finally, LAST -


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 20, 2006)

hi meech,  thanks so much.  i read it several times.  great information. i think i have to print it out so i can decide rather to call my bottle a carboy or not, unless you have an opinion on it.  thanks again for the great information.  rhona


----------



## annie44 (Nov 25, 2006)

I enjoyed this thread - great info. - thought I'd add a picture of my own...


----------

